# syslog-ng 3.2.4 and mysql

## XelKarin

I have two machines running syslog-ng 3.2.4, the rest are running 3.1.4.  All of them are logging to both local files on disk and to a remote mysql database.  This morning I restarted the mysql server.  The machines running syslog-ng 3.1.4 reconnected to the mysql server when it came back up and continued running just fine.  The machines running syslog-ng 3.2.4 began flooding the local logs with "Error running SQL query; error='2006: MySQL server has gone away'" and continued to do so even after the mysql server came back up.  I had to restart the syslog-ng server on those machines in order to recover the mysql connection.  If I upgrade all machines to 3.2 it will be to much of a hassle to remember to restart syslog-ng on all servers if I should have to restart the mysql server again.  I was wondering if anyone else knows about this issue and have any suggestions as to what can be done about it.  I may just mask syslog-ng 3.2 and downgrade.

----------

